# Danfoss FC202 - 75kW geht in Überlast



## BiBi (11 Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich verstehe die Anzeigen eines Danfoss FU nicht.
Der Inbetriebsetzer des FU (Kundendienst eines Danfoss Partners) konnte mich nicht zufriedenstellend informieren.

Ich schildere mal das Verhalten des FU's:

Ich habe einen FC202 mit 75 kW, einen WILO Synchronmotor mit 55kW (91A). Der wird mit 60 - 100 Hz betrieben.
Anbindung an SPS per Profinet.
Ist auch Vorgabe von WILO/EMU. Entsprechend den Vorgaben von WILO wurden die FU Parameter eingestellt.
Der FU lässt sich starten und auch die Frequenz vorgeben mittels Profinet.
Bis ca. 80 Hz ist die Stromaufnahme auch OK. Ab 80 Hz beginnt das Verhalten, für das ich keine Erklärung habe.
Der Ausgangsstrom des FU steigt bei ca. 90 Hz auf 110A. Eingang Stromaufnahme bei ca. 85A.
Erhöhe ich die Frequenz auf 98 Hz, steigt der Strom auf ca. 150A und kurz drauf schaltet der FU wegen Überstrom ab.
Dieses Verhalten erscheint mir nicht OK.
Die Rohrleitung ist gefüllt und im unteren Frequenzbereich bis 90 Hz scheint alles zu funktionieren, bis auf die Tatsache,
dass der Strom zu hoch ist. Der MID zeigt auch plausible Durchfluss Werte an.

Der Danfoss Inbetriebsetzer sagte, dass kann schon sein, es wird die Spannung am Ausgang beeinflusst, das verändert auch den Strom.
Bis zum Nennstrom des Motors soll mir das Recht sein, aber darüber hinaus nicht.
Die Schaltschrank Bauteile sind auf 91A (125A Sicherung) ausgelegt. Da sind aber die 150A Ausgangsstrom deutlich drüber.
Es ist auch ein Sinusfilter nach dem FU eingebaut, der ist auch auf 75kW ausgelegt.

Kann mir hier jemand dieses Verhalten erklären, ich kapier das nämlich nicht. Ich programmiere auch nur die SPS,
würde das trotzdem gerne verstehen.


----------



## Plan_B (11 Mai 2021)

Was ist das für eine Pumpe und kannst Du bitte mal z.B. das Typenschild des Motors einstellen?
Spontan tippe ich auf Motorparametrierung.


----------



## BiBi (12 Mai 2021)

andy_ schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Pumpe und kannst Du bitte mal z.B. das Typenschild des Motors einstellen?
> Spontan tippe ich auf Motorparametrierung.



Die Pumpe ist von WILO (früher EMU), eine Rohrmantelpumpe mit PM Motor, Betrieb zwischen 60 und 100 Hz.


----------



## dingo (12 Mai 2021)

Ist die Taktfrequenz passend eingestellt?
Bei einigen FU/Motor/Filter Komibnationen sind je nach Hersteller bestimmte Parameter anzupassen.


----------



## dingo (12 Mai 2021)

Durch den Filter ändert sich die Induktive- & Kapazitive Last am FU, die Danfoss AMA (Automatische Motoranpssung) sollte bei Synchronmotore und/auch bei Sinusfiltern nicht durchgeführt werden. Vielleicht erklärt sich dadurch das Strom/ Frequenzverhältnis.

Passt der Sinusfilter zu dem Antrieb, ist dieser unbedingt nötig?
Vielleicht einmal zum testen den Sinusfilter abklemmen, wenn es Möglich ist und dann die Motorströme vergleichen.


----------



## BiBi (12 Mai 2021)

dingo schrieb:


> Durch den Filter ändert sich die Induktive- & Kapazitive Last am FU, die Danfoss AMA (Automatische Motoranpssung) sollte bei Synchronmotore und/auch bei Sinusfiltern nicht durchgeführt werden. Vielleicht erklärt sich dadurch das Strom/ Frequenzverhältnis.
> 
> Passt der Sinusfilter zu dem Antrieb, ist dieser unbedingt nötig?
> Vielleicht einmal zum testen den Sinusfilter abklemmen, wenn es Möglich ist und dann die Motorströme vergleichen.



Mittlerweile hat der Hersteller auch Stellung bezogen auf die Fehlermeldung, die der Schaltschrankbauer angefordert hat.

Der Sinusfilter ist bei dieser Pumpe zwingend vorgeschrieben. Die Taktfrequenz war auf den Filter angepasst.
NEUE Herangehensweise bei der AMA laut Hersteller (WILO/EMU) notwendig.
Sinusfilter überbrücken. AMA vollständig starten. Sinusfilter wieder einschleifen. AMA reduziert starten.
Und dann noch ein paar (so um die 4 Parameter) kontrollieren, ob Sie den Werksvorgaben entsprechen.

Das störende an diesem ganzen Kram ist: Der Pumpenhersteller war bei der Inbetriebnahme am Telefon anwesend.
Der FU Hersteller hat einen Inbetriebnahme Monteur beigestellt. Und trotz dieser geballten Kompetenz ging die
Inbetriebnahme richtig in die Hose. Mittlerweile sagt der Hersteller: Sofort ausschalten, bevor der Motor Schaden nimmt.

Ein neuer Inbetriebnahme Termin wird nun für nächste Woche anberaumt. Da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt, wie der abläuft.

Ich berichte das Ergebnis nächste Woche.


----------



## Chräshe (13 Mai 2021)

Dein Motor hat eine Nennleistung (Abgabeleistung) von 55kW bei einer Nenndrehzahl von 50Hz.
Bei höherer Drehzahl kann der Motor (in gewissen Grenzen) auch mehr Leistung übertragen.
Dann muss aber auch alles für die höhere Leistung ausgelegt sein.
-> Sicherung, Kabel, FU, …

Je nach Anwendung ist die Leistungskennlinie nicht Linear.
Daher ist es sehr gut möglich, dass dein Motor bei 80Hz bereits über seiner Leistungsgrenze liegt und überlastet ist.

Die Auslegung mit 125A ist definitiv zu klein, beziehungsweise würde nur für 55kW ausreichen.


----------



## BiBi (13 Mai 2021)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Dein Motor hat eine Nennleistung (Abgabeleistung) von 55kW bei einer Nenndrehzahl von 50Hz.
> Bei höherer Drehzahl kann der Motor (in gewissen Grenzen) auch mehr Leistung übertragen.
> Dann muss aber auch alles für die höhere Leistung ausgelegt sein.
> -> Sicherung, Kabel, FU, …
> ...




Nicht ganz korrekt.
Der Motor hat eine Abgabeleistung von 55 kW bei 100 Hz.
Das ist ein Energiesparmotor. Ein Synchronmotor, der zwischen 60 und 100 Hz betrieben werden MUSS.
Es hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, dass alle Angaben der Hersteller und Parametrierspezialisten für FU
auf gut bayrisch Mist gebaut haben. Die FU Parametrierung muss nachgebessert werden. 
Natürlich mit Pumpenhersteller und seinen zwingend erforderlichen (korrekten) Angaben zur Parametrierung.


----------



## Chräshe (13 Mai 2021)

Mag sein, aber dann passt das eingestellte PDF nicht zu deinem Motor…



> Bemessungsspannung
> 390V~3+50Hz


 
100Hz sind nirgends angeben.


----------



## BiBi (15 Mai 2021)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber dann passt das eingestellte PDF nicht zu deinem Motor…
> 
> 
> 
> 100Hz sind nirgends angeben.




Ich werde den Hersteller fragen, wenn nächste Woche erneut probiert wird, warum so etwas nicht im Datenblatt vermerkt ist.

Was mir in den letzten Jahren immer mehr begegnet, ist die Tatsache, dass viele ein fundiertes Halbwissen besitzen, manche nicht mal das.
Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, drehe ich hier ein wenig, geht immer noch nicht, drehe ich dort noch, geht immer noch nicht, drehe ich an den Millionen
Stellschrauben bis es einigermaßen läuft. Rest ist Sache des Vertriebs. 

Wie schon geschrieben, ich werde mir die Veranstaltung noch mal anschauen, alles hat einen Lerneffekt. Mal mehr, mal weniger.

Ich schreibe dann das Ergebnis.


----------



## Plan_B (15 Mai 2021)

Wenn ich den Motor nach Datenblatt parametriert hätte, würde da also eine Nennspannung von 390V bei 50Hz eingetragen sein in den Parametern.
Das bedeutet, dass bei 90 Hz schon deutlich Unterspannung an den Wicklungen anliegt, es sei denn, Dein FU hängt an einem 690V-Netz.
Wenn die Pumpe jetzt mit 90 Hz noch fördert, liegst Du an der Motorwelle bereits deutlich über den 175Nm Nennlast für 100%. Ich würde also vermuten, das da die Pumpe schon kurz vor dem Stall ist. Das würde dann auch das explodieren der Ströme verursachen.

Was hast Du denn für Spannungen im Netz?

Mechanisch ist die Pumpe für 6000/min freigegeben?


----------



## Kabeläffle (18 Mai 2021)

BiBi schrieb:


> Ich werde den Hersteller fragen, wenn nächste Woche erneut probiert wird, warum so etwas nicht im Datenblatt vermerkt ist.



Sowas muss doch auf dem Typenschild stehen.
Dazu ist es da.


----------



## doctorVLT (20 Mai 2021)

Servus BiBi,,


das ganze ist heutzutage nicht mehr so einfach wie früher.

Alles getrimmt auf Energieeinsparungen, dann spezielle Motoren und dann noch Filter usw.

Auch FU´s haben daher sehr viele Parameter und grundlegend ist eine Absprache zwischen FU Hersteller / Partner und Pumpe/Lieferant notwendig damit es klappt.

Wenn es zudem evtl. neue Bauarten sind bzw. neue Konstellationen dann wird schwierig bzw. oft gibt es dann Vorort auch Probleme.

Ich geb dir aber Recht.....das muss gehen.

Kannst ja mal eine SSP- Datenabzug schicken.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## BiBi (20 Mai 2021)

Servus erstmal,

die gute Nachricht vorneweg. Die Pumpe mit FU ist in Betrieb, sprich die FU Parameter sind korrekt eingestellt.
Es war aber ein steiniger Weg, vor allem, da der Pumpenhersteller einen Spezialisten geschickt hat, und auch der FU Hersteller
einen Servicetechniker zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Wenn man sich jetzt noch vorstellt, dass der Pumpenhersteller WILO seine FU's bei Danfoss kauft und seinen Namen drauf drucken
lässt, dann darf eigentlich gar nichts schief gehen. Eigentlich....
Der Inbetriebsetzer des Pumpenherstellers wusste nicht, dass bei diesem Motor (er hat schon um die 20 Stück in Betrieb genommen)
die Widerstände der Spulen sowie die Induktivitäten der Achsen einzugeben sind, weil der FU mit AMA (automatischer Motorenabgleich) 
nicht durch den Filter messen kann. Allein die Eingabe dieser Werte hat sofort dazu geführt, dass der Motor in seiner Kennlinie betrieben werden 
konnte. Auch der Inbetriebnahme Techniker von Danfoss wusste dies nicht.
Um den Zustand, dass die Pumpe funktioniert wie gewünscht, zu erreichen waren 3 vor Ort Termine erforderlich.
Diese Werte sind am Typenschild nicht angegeben.
Vom Werk WILO wurden diese Daten für den Inbetriebnahme Techniker vorbereitet und zur Verfügung gestellt.
Er hatte diese Unterlagen nicht dabei.
Ärgerlich für mich, dass ich 3 mal zusehen musste, wie man mit allen Möglichen Mitteln versuchte, die Maschinerie zum laufen zu bringen,
und 2 mal kläglich scheiterte. Diese Werte einzugeben, war ein Akt von maximal 5 Minuten.

Es wurde natürlich auch in Frage gestellt, ob der Frequenz Sollwert korrekt sei, den ich per Profinet übertrage.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Anlage läuft. Das war mir eine Lehre.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Mai 2021)

Die Tücke von PM-Motoren. Die erforderlichen Werte zu beschaffen ist oft nicht einfach.
Die Induktivitäten stehen meistens nur im Motordatenblatt und sogut wie nie auf dem Typenschild.


----------



## ducati (21 Mai 2021)

BiBi schrieb:


> Was mir in den letzten Jahren immer mehr begegnet, ist die Tatsache, dass viele ein fundiertes Halbwissen besitzen, manche nicht mal das.
> Wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, drehe ich hier ein wenig, geht immer noch nicht, drehe ich dort noch, geht immer noch nicht, drehe ich an den Millionen
> Stellschrauben bis es einigermaßen läuft. Rest ist Sache des Vertriebs.



Das betrifft nicht nur Umrichter, sondern jede Art von Feldgeräten. Der Parameterumfang wird immer größer, der Lebenszyklus eines Produktes immer kürzer, die Fluktuation der Inbetriebnehmer immer höher.

Selbst wenn Du den Inbetriebnehmer vom Hersteller kommen lässt, ists nicht unbedingt besser. Hatte ich schon mehrfach, der INbetriebnehmer ist erst seit 2 Wochen in der Firma und hat das Feldgerät noch nie gesehn...

Ich schau mir das meist nen Tag mit an, und machs dann selber. Weil es bringt mir nix, wenn ich mit meiner SPS-Inbetriebnahme nicht weiterkomme, weil der Anlagenbauer seine Feldgeräte icht parametriert bekommt...


----------



## BiBi (21 Mai 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Das betrifft nicht nur Umrichter, sondern jede Art von Feldgeräten. Der Parameterumfang wird immer größer, der Lebenszyklus eines Produktes immer kürzer, die Fluktuation der Inbetriebnehmer immer höher.
> 
> Selbst wenn Du den Inbetriebnehmer vom Hersteller kommen lässt, ists nicht unbedingt besser. Hatte ich schon mehrfach, der INbetriebnehmer ist erst seit 2 Wochen in der Firma und hat das Feldgerät noch nie gesehn...
> 
> Ich schau mir das meist nen Tag mit an, und machs dann selber. Weil es bringt mir nix, wenn ich mit meiner SPS-Inbetriebnahme nicht weiterkomme, weil der Anlagenbauer seine Feldgeräte icht parametriert bekommt...




Hi ducati,

mit dieser Vorgehensweise gebe ich dir schon Recht, nur wirst Du mehr Zeit dafür benötigen. Und nach dem ersten Mal ist es schon Gewohnheitsrecht. 
Einen höheren Lohn wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen. Und das ist dann irgendwie ärgerlich, wenn man sich Problemen annimmt, die einen
grundsätzlich nicht betreffen, aber keiner etwas unternimmt, um dies abzustellen. Längerfristig gesehen. 
Das selbst der Hersteller nicht mehr weis, was zu tun ist, hat man hier auch wieder gesehen.
Früher gab es mal den Spruch: Dem inschineur is nix zu schwör. Mittlerweile hat man ein System gefunden, dass ich den Spruch nicht mehr brauche.
So entwickeln wir uns weiter. Geiz ist geil.

Naja, trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## ducati (21 Mai 2021)

BiBi schrieb:


> Und nach dem ersten Mal ist es schon Gewohnheitsrecht.
> Einen höheren Lohn wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen.



Nee, aber ich bin Freitag früher zu Hause...

Schönes Wochenende.


----------

